# Trendy Halloween semi-annual sale



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

D'oh! They got me again! Trendy Halloween why dost thou torment me!!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Stopped in to check it out and yeppers like most great discounts it only looks that way till you want to use it. It appears this place only allows the "free" shipping if you spend more the $49.99 AND it weighs LESS then 6 pounds. Kinda like the nice Micheals and JoAnn Fabric coupons for 25% off your totals EXCEPT sale, clearance, special purchases and then 2 paragraphs of regular priced things not included.... which are the things you wanted to begin with.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

It helps living fairly close.


----------

